# Subcontracting rates



## Harrison W (Jan 6, 2017)

Hey guys, so I’ve been talking to a good buddy about him possibly putting a salter on my truck, and me plowing for him this winter. I’ve been plowing for someone else for 3 years when needed, getting $75/hr with a F350 8.6’ XV2. (I also do my own 6 driveways on the side.) What would be a reasonable rate to have my buddy put a salter on my truck for the winter? He would buy salt. (My trucks a better option than his for a salter since I have a flatbed, he has a regular body.)


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

I would think probably not as much as you want. If it were me I’d charge the going rate for a truck with plow and salter ($125 here in New Jersey this year). He’d front the money for the salter and you don’t make anything until the salters paid off. At that time it’s your salter and you start billing regularly. Then you’d just be a sub of his and wouldn’t have to come out of pocket for the salter.


----------



## N473 (Sep 18, 2011)

I probably wouldn't put a salter in my truck unless you are ready to have that piece of equipment become rusty or unless you are ready to put in loads of elbow grease to clean it. That's why I sub my salt out!


----------



## Harrison W (Jan 6, 2017)

N473 said:


> I probably wouldn't put a salter in my truck unless you are ready to have that piece of equipment become rusty or unless you are ready to put in loads of elbow grease to clean it. That's why I sub my salt out!


I have an aluminum flatbed, and I'd get rubber mats to help protect it further. I know salt's a pain to clean but if it's making me money I'll go sit for an hour after each storm to keep it clean.


----------



## tynsmyth1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Definitely the best thing to do. My son and I have two pickup spreaders and we take the to a dyi car wash after every event no matter the weather. We empty the v box and wash the underside of the truck. Spray lube the chains and grease the bearings immediatel You will not regret that hour. You r just practicing smart ownership. Go for it and good luck.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I think 125 to 150 is the average


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I think 125 to 150 is the average


For a pickup truck and plow? Not here it's not


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Ok where I live i pay insurance and gas some knuckle head wanted for 30 hr no way my truck


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I’m sure most subs do, but to imply 125-150 is the average is foolish, rates are going to be very regional.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

OK for New Jersey NY CT MASS RI it is what is


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> OK for New Jersey NY CT MASS RI it is what is


Depends on where you are at in CT.
Subs in my area are $50 a hour with plow and $75 with a sander -(you pay for product)


----------



## tynsmyth1 (Jul 13, 2013)

So that i understand right now he pays 75 per hour for your truck and plow. He will purchase and install a vbox on your thruck. He will supply the salt. If you r intersted in owning the sander continue to plow ans salt for this season (or an agreed upon hiurs of billing)at the original rate. At that piont he is paid for the salter and you have been being paid for your truck usage ,wear and maintenance. Next season you agree upon a rate that will compensate you for your snow plowing and the additioal usage wear and maintenance of the sander qith him still supplying the material.maybe an additional 10 to 20 per hour.As he is your friend you both will need to be. Honest and fair. Alot to ask in this situationn. Needless o say either way check with your ins carrier as to yiur exposure for both situations. There are probably a few flaws in my suggestion ,Gentlemen?


----------

